# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Test and Free Test Results Interpretation

## sterdog

I just received my lab work and curious what it means? Is this considered "optimized"? I'm 39yo, but was reading you want optimize for upper third range of 20-29 yo.

Any feedback is appreciated.


Testosterone , Serum 905 ng/dL
Free Testosterone(Direct) 18.1 pg/mL
----------------------------------------------------------------
DHEA-Sulfate 257.2 ug/dL
----------------------------------------------------------------

TSH 2.830 uIU/mL
----------------------------------------------------------------

Estradiol (Roche ECLIA methodology) 20.5 pg/mL
----------------------------------------------------------------

Prostate Specific Ag, Serum 1.0 ng/mL
Roche ECLIA methodology.
----------------------------------------------------------------

Cortisol - AM 14.7 ug/dL
----------------------------------------------------------------

----------

